# Afghans To Trump: Your Troop Withdrawal Plan Could Derail Peace Process



## longknife (Dec 22, 2018)

*What peace process?*


*As usual, our oh so bright diplomats are talking to the wrong people. In addition, Afghanistan’s central government has little or no sway over the hundreds of tribal chiefs who ignore it. They only care about their own little fiefdoms.*

_Afghan officials have already expressed their displeasure with Trump’s push for peace talks because Taliban representatives have refused to meet with envoys from the Kabul government, insisting they first want the U.S. to agree to pull out all foreign troops from Afghanistan._

_President Ashraf Ghani’s government has insisted that any peace process be Afghan-led, and some of his aides have reportedly felt betrayed by Trump’s apparent haste to bring U.S. involvement in the war to an end._

“_Our people want lasting peace, not a hurried deal that ignores our sacrifices,” Hamdullah Mohib, Ghani’s national security adviser and a former Afghan ambassador to Washington, tweeted Thursday. “Peace efforts require strategic patience, tact, and courage — not improvisation without direction.”_

*It’s all a farce.*

*More* @ Afghans To Trump: Your Troop Withdrawal Plan Could Derail Peace Process

*Hillary Clinton Slams Trump's Withdrawal From Syria *@ Hillary Clinton Slams Trump's Withdrawal From Syria

*Rep. Banks: No Time to Pull Troops From Afghanistan* @ Rep. Banks: No Time to Pull Troops From Afghanistan

*Sen. Lindsey Graham Calls for Hearings on Trump's Syria, Afghanistan Troop Moves* @ Sen. Lindsey Graham Calls for Hearings on Trump's Syria, Afghanistan Troop Moves

*U.S. State Department says special envoy McGurk resigns* @ U.S. envoy in fight against Islamic State quits after Syria pullout | One America News Network


*Because he objects to the president’s withdrawal of troops from Syria*


*Clearing out the swamp?*


----------



## Slyhunter (Dec 22, 2018)

Can't have peace until you kill everyone who is unwilling to let peace work. So either kill them all or leave.


----------



## Oddball (Dec 22, 2018)

Withdrawing the troops will leave nobody to guard the poppy fields.


----------

